# What are your favorite Opera pieces/ smaller songs from a large work?



## Jordan Workman (May 9, 2016)

What are some of your favorite Opera pieces or smaller songs from a large work? I don't mean the full work, but pieces or smaller songs from a large work like 'La donna e mobile' from Giuseppe Verdi's 'Rigoletto'. What are your favorites?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Mirella Freni: «Tu che la vanità», de Don Carlos, de G. Verdi.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

"Lontano, lontano" from _Mefistofele_
Gremin's aria in _Eugene Onegin_
"Kuda, kuda" from _Eugene Onegin_
"Sono andate" from _La Boheme_
"In mia man alfin tu sei" from _Norma_
"Io morro" from _Don Carlo_
"Salve Regina" from _Dialogues des Carmelites_


----------



## Jordan Workman (May 9, 2016)

nina foresti said:


> "Lontano, lontano" from _Mefistofele_
> Gremin's aria in _Eugene Onegin_
> "Kuda, kuda" from _Eugene Onegin_
> "Sono andate" from _La Boheme_
> ...


Thank you. I liked all of those, especially the last one.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bellini - Norma - Mira, o Norma - Renata Scotto, Tatiana Troyanos (1979)


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

Ain't It a Pretty Night - Susannah
Willow Song - Ballad of Baby Doe
Must the Winter Come So Soon? - Vanessa


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Giuseppe Verdi - Attilla - "Santo di patria" (Joan Sutherland)


----------



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

*Henry Purcell*

My favorite is *DIDO'S LAMENT *- which is the last aria from the greatest(???) English Baroque opera: *Purcell's Dido and Aeneas *- and also the chorus that comes after ("With drooping wings") and concludes the opera. It is sort of a suicide aria sung after the great love affair with Aeneas is over. Very sad, very beautiful.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Just to mention one:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

This was my first ever favorite song (aria) from an opera:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Here is a real gem:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Carlo Bergonzi & Beverly Sills "Sulla tomba" Lucia di Lammermoor,

Fasten your seatbelts and enjoy...


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Fidelio: "Heil sei dem Tag" and "Gut, Sohnchen, gut" (agree with "Abscheulicher! Wo eilst du hin?" above)

Barber of Seville: "Una voce poco fa"

The Marriage of Figaro: "Non piu andrai"

Don Giovanni: "Or sai chi l'onore"

The Magic Flute: "O zittre niche, mein lieber Sohn", "Bei Mannern, welche LIebe fuhlen", "In diesen heil'gen Hallen"

Lohengrin: "Wer hier im Gotteskampf zu streiten kam"

Carmen: Habanera, "Votre toast, je peux vous le rendre", Overture

Les Troyens: "Danse des esclaves" and ""Vallon sonore"


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Kaufmann, Keenlyside - Dio, che nel alma infondere (Live ROH 2009)

From Don CARLO.


----------



## Lensky (May 8, 2016)




----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Elena Souliotis; "Vieni t'affretta!...Or tutti sorgete"; Macbeth; Giuseppe Verdi


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

_Es geschah_ from Schnittke's _Faust Cantata_ (which in turn served as a pilot work for his three-act opera, _Historia von D. Johann Fausten_).


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Beverly Sills: Donizetti - Linda di Chamounix, 'Ah! tardai troppo... O luce di quest'anima'


----------

